# Weird reloading on Safari



## pds (Jun 9, 2005)

Safari is acting very strangly on this site, but doesn't do it on macNN. 

Problem is that threads load and then immediately refresh. If I have two tabs open, I get beachballs. 

I have trashed  ~/library>safari>icons
and
~/library>preferences>com.apple.safari.plist

I have done cron jobs, repaired permissions and reset safari 

Short of trashing and reinstalling safari, anyone have any ideas?

it's on a G3 iBook with 640megs and 10.3.9

ps- no problem with firefox, only safari


----------



## cfleck (Jun 9, 2005)

I get the same problems.  I first noticed it after I followed an RSS link.  Doesn't seem to do it all the time though.  Weird.


----------



## J3 L U N T (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i just looked into it and i get the same issue.... it seems that it has to do with a banner ad. becuase if you notice wheni t happens the advertisment doesnt come up. try to click on it and it opens another page with the same issue.  when an advertisement DOES load correctly the reloading doesnt happen..

def wierd.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2005)

How strange!  Now my Safari is doing it with this site.  Constant reloading of various pages... one page reloaded every character I typed in a reply box, but no other time.

Weird, indeed!


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jun 9, 2005)

somebody's ad is not behaving nicely.  Can a mod id which one it is and possibly find out what's wrong and either fix/eliminate the ad?


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like a circular reference (infinte loop) within a google ad.  Loading the ad makes another call to open the ad again... This repeats and evetually overloads safari (see activity window snapshot).


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm getting it too, damn annoying and it's making that horrid spinning ball appear!!!  AAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottW (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it doing it now?


----------



## pds (Jun 9, 2005)

Seems good now - thanks.

great news because i found out I don't really like firefox.


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh that IS better..


----------

